# SONY PVM-20M4U for playing snes?



## naveedy (Aug 18, 2014)

I am complete noob I just discovered how bad using the white red and yellow cables are on a LCD ...I used to use rf for my snes. 

Someone in my town is selling a *SONY PVM-20M4U* for 75 dollars... Is this a good deal? What cable do I need to connect to my normal american snes? Thanks for any help!


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 18, 2014)

If you really want the best image possible, you'll have to get that SNES RGB modded. That will give you the best image quality that the SNES can give. RGB meaning that the three colors are on three separate wires.


----------



## rdurbin (Aug 18, 2014)

I think he means he wants to get an old tv since nes/snes, etc look pretty bad on new tv's (I noticed the same playing ff7 and ff8 on ps3 on lcd tv, its pretty horrible). It doesnt sound like too bad of a deal if thats what you want. I checked ebay and the prices are pretty much the same on crt television of similar size.

for the cable you will definetly want to use "rca" cables (the yellow, white and red ones)


----------



## naveedy (Aug 19, 2014)

rdurbin said:


> I think he means he wants to get an old tv since nes/snes, etc look pretty bad on new tv's (I noticed the same playing ff7 and ff8 on ps3 on lcd tv, its pretty horrible). It doesnt sound like too bad of a deal if thats what you want. I checked ebay and the prices are pretty much the same on crt television of similar size.
> 
> for the cable you will definetly want to use "rca" cables (the yellow, white and red ones)


 


emmanu888 said:


> If you really want the best image possible, you'll have to get that SNES RGB modded. That will give you the best image quality that the SNES can give. RGB meaning that the three colors are on three separate wires.


 
Thanks for the replies!

I am pretty sure S-Video would be better than RCA... am I wrong? I heard I need to use BCA or SCART cables? I am so confused lol. What happens if I don't mod my snes and use this monitor?


----------



## Plstic (Aug 19, 2014)

I would say go for it and buy it.  This is the cable I have for converting BNC to SCART. http://www.retrogamingcables.com/fe...r-sony-pvm-monitors-lm1881-sync-stripper.html


emmanu888 said:


> If you really want the best image possible, you'll have to get that SNES RGB modded. That will give you the best image quality that the SNES can give. RGB meaning that the three colors are on three separate wires.


 
You do not have to RGB mod a SNES unless it's a SNES Mini.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 19, 2014)

You need bna to rca adapters


----------



## Plstic (Aug 19, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> You need bca to rca adapters


 
But he want's better color. You get the best color with SCART/RGB.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 19, 2014)

Plstic said:


> But he want's better color. You get the best color with SCART/RGB.


 

Isn't SCART a Europe only thing ?


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thats gonna cost another $70 or so
And that sites says eu only?


----------



## Plstic (Aug 19, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> Isn't SCART a Europe only thing ?


 
No. A few sets in the 80s came with scart in North America. The PVM has BNC inputs. With the converter I posted, you convert BNC to SCART Female. Their are no BNC cables for games because it really was just an TV industry standard and there are plenty of SCART cables to go around for game consoles.



Joe88 said:


> Thats gonna cost another $70 or so
> 
> And that sites says eu only?




It's well worth it to get the cable. I bought that cable from the shop and I live in the US.


----------



## steveroo (Aug 21, 2014)

go with a crt tv and s video, cable (what I use) cheapest way for a good picture.

if you want to go high tech to lcd get a xrgb mini and use the japanese scart cables to the processor


----------



## migles (Aug 21, 2014)

naveedy said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I am pretty sure S-Video would be better than RCA... am I wrong? I heard I need to use BCA or SCART cables? I am so confused lol. What happens if I don't mod my snes and use this monitor?


 
yes s video is better than rca, but not that much.. thats why people are telling to get rgb, separated colors are better....

you can use the rca or s video with that monitor (i am not sure if you need converters since i am not familiar with that)

but if you will play on a lcd or even in old tvs, a rgb cable will make a difference..

you can google pictures about this diference (i found mainly for sega, but the effect its almost the same..)


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 21, 2014)

Usually in the US it's best to have NTSC on the SNES end, and European on the SCART end. Something like this.
http://www.retrogamingcables.com/super-nintendo-ntsc-rgb-av-scart-cable-av-lead-cord-for-sale.html

You don't need a PAL SNES cable of course.
And "JP21" refers to cables wired for TVs sold in Japan. (SCART isn't really their name)

As for the "composite video" vs "composite sync" options...
composite video as sync is more common for consoles. If you buy a SCART cable who doesn't specify, it probably uses that.
but some picky monitors want clean sync.


----------



## naveedy (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks, for the replies again! I just got the PVM monitor and I will post the results. I am gonna try S-Video until I can save up a little to buy the RGB cables I need, it costs about 50 dollars!

Here are the cables I am going to buy:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Ninte...LDEDGROUNDED-cable-cord-US-SNES-/201147745554

And

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191262622142&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I have no idea how to connect this to external speakers.  I guess there must be a way to do that to computer speakers.


----------



## overdriver (Aug 23, 2014)

naveedy said:


> Thanks, for the replies again! I just got the PVM monitor and I will post the results. I am gonna try S-Video until I can save up a little to buy the RGB cables I need, it costs about 50 dollars!
> 
> Here are the cables I am going to buy:
> 
> ...


 
I already have all 3 or them( Sony PVM, and 2 cables). Since PVM monitor quality is so good I don't see much differences between SNES S-video and RGB. in fact, I don't like RGB connection because PVM does not give me any control option for Contrast with RGB connector. with S-Video, however, it works. as far as I understand that the difference between S-video and RGB is only colors.


----------



## naveedy (Aug 24, 2014)

overdriver said:


> I already have all 3 or them( Sony PVM, and 2 cables). Since PVM monitor quality is so good I don't see much differences between SNES S-video and RGB. in fact, I don't like RGB connection because PVM does not give me any control option for Contrast with RGB connector. with S-Video, however, it works. as far as I understand that the difference between S-video and RGB is only colors.


 

Gosh, I wonder whats the big deal then. lol


----------



## naveedy (Aug 25, 2014)

I got an s-video cable in the mean time and I am getting scrambled lines,  :[

I can still see most of the picture.


----------

